
Writing Win32 apps like it's 2020 – A DPI-aware resizable wizard in modern C++ - colinfinck
https://building.enlyze.com/posts/writing-win32-apps-like-its-2020-part-1/
======
mcr_dropsm1c
Looks interesting. Could use that for some installer stuff

~~~
denizs
Really awesome - have been looking for a way to get all that new style JS
stuff of my plate for ages!

